# Direct Cable Connection Problem



## triumph

I connected my two computers with a direct cable connection between the parallel (printer) port of each computer.

I set up my old computer (win2K pro) to be the host and to accept incoming connections.
I set up my new computer (winxp pro) to be the guest so I could log in to the host.

XP prompts me to enter my user name and password, I do, and I connect.
I can view the status of my connection; says I'm connected at 4.0mbps.

When I go to my network and try to view workgroup, I see an hourglass for about 20 seconds, then I'm prompted:
_
My Network
Mshome is not accessible.  You might not have permission to use the network resource.  Contact the administrator of the server to find out if you have access permissions.

The list of servers for the workgroup is not currently available._

I'm logged in as administrator on both computers.
Also, the host computer says 1 client is connected, but it's listed as *unauthenticated user*. ???


----------



## cunningham

first i would never use a parallet connection for a network.  but to fix ur problem see if the two computers on the same workgroup.

-cunn


----------



## computerdude2004

Not only should you check to make sure that your computers are both on MsHome as a workgroup, make sure that both computers DON'T have the same name and location. You should really switch to networking cable though. PCI network cards are really cheap if you are going to have a wired network and network cable is cheap. Network cable will also be faster.  With the OS you have, both computers can handle a network cable as well.


----------



## triumph

I found out what to do, but regardless, I don't know why windows didn't show a computer in the workgroup on either computer.

Anyway, what does unauthenticated user mean?  Would this be the cause for Starcraft not being able to see a game created on either machine?

Or do I have to make each computer a host and a guest...?

I have a network card in each computer...do I just connect them with an ethernet cable and make a new connection?


----------



## computerdude2004

You can connect each computer with one ethernet cable, but I wouldn't recommend it because you will get packet collision. You should get a switch and then plug an ethernet cable from each computer into the switch. The switch will control the packets so they don't collide.

You don't have to make one computer a host and the other a guest either.


----------



## zkiller

a hub would also work since both computers will be on the same local area network. also, for a direct connection between two nic cards, you won't be able to just use any netowk cable. it will need to be a cross over cable for it to work.


----------



## computerdude2004

A switch does a better job making sure packets don't collide, compared to a hub, I have heard.


----------



## computerdude2004

*Router*

If you would also like both computers to use the same internet connection than you should get a router with a built in switch.


----------



## Praetor

> A switch does a better job making sure packets don't collide, compared to a hub, I have heard.


Yes but nowadays even hubs are more than sufficient  A switch is essentially an intelligen hub


----------



## zkiller

a hub connects systems that are on the same local area network. a switch was originally meant to connect 2 or more local area networks. it can of course also function as a hub if you so please. i just thought i would throw another option out there. i don't know what switches and hubs currently go for, as i haven't really looked at anything of the nature in a few years. but i thought it might be possible that a hub would be cheaper. :shrug:


----------

